# Question on sleeping on futon on floor



## yippee1999

Hi all. I thought this board might be a good place to pose this question...

I live in the U.S. in an apartment building that has hardwood flooring (and likely cement flooring underneath that). On top of my hardwood floor I have a very good quality futon bed (all cotton batting 4" high) that I have been sleeping on whenever I have visitors staying in my bedroom. 

Japanese Shiki Futons - J-Life Shiki Futons - Shikibuton - Shikifuton Japanese mattress

While this futon bed is overall very comfortable, there are times when I can still feel the 'hardness' of the floor underneath.

I know that there are folding foam-type mats that people sometimes put under their futons. Do you think these would make a significant enough difference for me to spend another $300?

Any other suggestions/ideas? Thanks!


----------



## lorgnette

yippee1999 said:


> Hi all. I thought this board might be a good place to pose this question...
> 
> I live in the U.S. in an apartment building that has hardwood flooring (and likely cement flooring underneath that). On top of my hardwood floor I have a very good quality futon bed (all cotton batting 4" high) that I have been sleeping on whenever I have visitors staying in my bedroom.
> 
> Japanese Shiki Futons - J-Life Shiki Futons - Shikibuton - Shikifuton Japanese mattress
> 
> While this futon bed is overall very comfortable, there are times when I can still feel the 'hardness' of the floor underneath.
> 
> I know that there are folding foam-type mats that people sometimes put under their futons. Do you think these would make a significant enough difference for me to spend another $300?
> 
> The hardwood floor is a very thin surface so you are sleeping on cement (porous and cold) floor. Recommend that you add tatami mats (about 30-50 mats binded in layers with a fantastic natural scent) matching size of your futon mattress - to add to your comfort.


----------



## yippee1999

Thanks. Yeah, I'd considered a tatami mat but the problem is not only one of storage (at least with the foam mat it can be folded in thirds) but...the tatami mat weighs about 35 pounds, so will be hard for me to move around each time I want to use it and then hide it away somewhere.....


----------



## lorgnette

Usually there is a closet for tatami rush woven mats or else just leave it standing up on its sides against the wall so moisture will not condense between the layers. You could get a thinner tatami.

The comfort of tatami mats or tatami with mattress is amazing- with its pleasant scent-a good night sleep assured and I find them second to sleeping on rush mats on ondol.


----------

